# Small generator project



## Johnwa (Apr 15, 2019)

I wish my projects came out half as good as this one.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1962207153888529


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 15, 2019)

If they did we'd kick you off the forum. He probably made this vid over and over and edited out his mistakes.

I'm sure your machining skills are 100 times better than mine. 

I suspect perfection is pretty boring.


----------

